# Pot size for clones???



## kyle244948 (Nov 16, 2006)

I was just wondering, after your clones are rooted and they are ready to be transplanted into bigger pots, what size should you use? I was thinking around 2 gallon pots but im not 100% sure on that. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks:bong1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2006)

kyle244948 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, after your clones are rooted and they are ready to be transplanted into bigger pots, what size should you use? I was thinking around 2 gallon pots but im not 100% sure on that. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks:bong1:


*Whats up kyle244948. I guess it depends on how big you want your plants once you put them into flower. You have to remember for every foot your plant is you need 1 gallon of dirt. So if your gonna grow a 3 foot plant you need a 3 gallon pot.  *


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep.

I like to get around a quarter pound off of each plant (I have room for 4-6 full-grown plants under my 1000w HPS), so here's what I do.

I use small cups for seedlings or clones.

After that, I go to 8" pots for first transplant and most of early veg.

Then I go to my final, 5 and 6 gallon containers to finish veg and complete flowering.

Three sizes for the entire lifecycle. Works for me.

Good luck.


----------

